# Polly



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 13, 2020)

She is over 15 years old and still looking good. Took this pic tonight

One from 2006


----------



## Themessfits (Feb 13, 2020)

so beautiful!


----------



## LaLaP (Feb 13, 2020)

What is their average life spans? She's lovely!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Feb 14, 2020)

LaLaP said:


> What is their average life spans? She's lovely!


I've read that females can live up to 30 years.


----------



## Maggie3fan (Feb 14, 2020)

Wow, she's beautiful and creepy at the same time! I had no idea they could live that long...


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 14, 2020)

Do you belong to Josh's Tarantula forum? It's a pretty nice group of folks, similar to our Tortoise Forum - tarantulaforum.com

I admire T's from afar. I like looking at them, but would never - NEVER - have one or even touch one!!!!! (Yvonne holds up her fingers in the cross formation)


----------

